# Sister smacking my child?



## Yumymumy22

I guess I need some advice... My 6 year old yesterday just mentions in conversation... "It's ok for mums and aunties to smack us when were naughty". When I explored this she said she was naughty when she was playing with her cousins and threw a ball which hit my sister in the face (29 years old). She said my sister threw the ball back, smacked her accross the back and called her a brat. I was completely shocked tbh this was not even mentioned to me. I simply asked my sister and this is the response...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 207


----------



## Yumymumy22

Message 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 209


----------



## Yumymumy22

Message 3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 186


----------



## Yumymumy22

Message 4 a it basically ended I. Me losing my temper and implying she was arguing with her partner which is why she maybe bit my head off? I then blocked her and chose to stop arguing. This was yesterday and now I'm not sure what to do. I don't want ppl to think this is an okay way to speak to my child. Even if she does need discipline? My daughter swore on my life she smacked her and I really don't know what to believe....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 186


----------



## BethK

By that reaction I'd believe your daughter and I'd make a point of not leaving them alone for a while and if she asks why I'd tell her that I don't like the way she talks to my daughter and also smacking!


----------



## MummyMana

If she hadn't done anything there's be no need to get so defensive, also her attitude towards your daughter stinks!


----------



## messica

If your daughter doesn't lie, then I'd definitely be inclined to believe her. Especially with the attitude your sister had about having the right to throw a ball at her (from the sounds of it to intentionally peg and hurt her back? Who in the hell does that???).

Just hearing that she called my child a brat would have been enough to cause a tiff for quite time some and I sure as heck wouldn't be leaving her alone with her ever again. 


Sounds like she's got major anger and maturity issues......


----------



## alicecooper

I'd be pissed off. Yes throwing a ball in somebody's face is not acceptable (though it does depend if it's on purpose or by accident), but your sister had no right to smack her and call her a brat.

If one of the neighbour's kids threw a ball in my face DELIBERATELY I'd tell them off, and I'd have words with the child's parents, but I wouldn't be calling them names or smacking them! 
I'd expect the same if my 6 year old did that. I'd not be surprised if another parent told him off, and then came to speak to me about it, but I'd be fuming if another parent smacked him.


----------



## Noodlebear

Bloody hell your sister sounds like a brat :haha: How immature to get like that when you're clearly just trying to get to the bottom of something your daughter has told you. I wouldn't let her look after your daughter again tbh, throwing something at her deliberately is just as bad as hitting and she doesn't sound like the sort of person who should be babysitting with an attitude like that.


----------



## sbl

Smacking no-telling them off yes! 
If my sister's 7 year-old hit me with a ball in the face intentionally I would most certainly give him a telling off.


----------



## Kmx

She sounds very immature and really horrible the way she is replying to you :( I'd be so upset if either of my sisters called my son a brat then called me those names. I would honestly not allow her to be around my child alone again.


----------



## seoj

I would be enclined to believe your daughter- but, end of the day, you weren't there. Obviously though- they both agree she was called a brat. That part I would not be OK with (hitting either)- and you've made that clear. Hopefully she got the point- whether she admits to it or not. 

I get all parents have different takes on things- but I'd NEVER call another child (let alone my own) a brat!? Or get physical with them (unless I was saving them from a speeding car!). I am totally ok with my best friend or family putting my teenager or LO in their place- but I trust they wouldn't cross that line. If they did- we would certainly discuss things... and go from there. I just need to know my children are cared for when I'm not around by whomever I chose to leave them with. If I don't like how they treat them- then they no longer watch my kid. 

Obviously easier said than done in family situations- but plenty of families see eachother on special occasions or group gatherings (where you'd be present) and not really outside of that. But obviously your call! I get why you're frustrated.


----------



## mummylove

Hmm i think ur sister over reacted about a ball being thrown at her face ffs ur daughter is 6. I wouldnt of thrown the ball back i would of just told her off and took the ball away


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Personally I feel like your sister is being far to defensive for someone who is innocent. 

If your daughter had thrown the ball at her face on purpose then yes a telling off would be acceptable, but to throw it back and resort to name calling :huh: 

Going by your sisters reaction I would not have assumed her to be 29.


----------



## CoralInGold

Judging by the way your sister is replying and being extremely defensive and rude, I'd have reason to believe she has smacked her.

I'd back off, I hope you don't mind me saying, but she sounds nasty & not someone I'd want my children to be around.


----------



## Mummy May

I'm actually fuming. Your sister sounds awful! I would be inclined to believe your daughter, especially after that reaction. I tell me own daughter to stop being a bratzilla sometimes would be be really annoyed if someone else did, never mind throwing something at her! Xx


----------



## tommyg

I'm assuming the ball throwing was deliberate. Being honest at 6 she should know not to throw a ball at somebodies face. So auntie was right to give her a telling off but the use of the word brat was way OTT. 

Were they doing anything daft like playing dodge ball?


----------



## Eve

I wouldn't call ANYONE'S child a brat to their face :( Seriously, what adult does that? Accident or not, the child is 6. Your sister sounds very childish.


----------



## Eve

I should add I would NEVER EVER EVER put my hands on someone else's child either. I do not smack my own and if anyone ever put their hands on my child they would know it!


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## Foogirl

I'm not sure I'd be annoyed if my sister called my daughter a brat if that's how she was behaving. Even if it wasn't something I'd do myself. The smacking thing is different. If this is how she disciplines her own children, there should have been a conversation between you and her about not smacking your child, if it isn't something you do. I'm generally happy for my sister to discipline my child but then, we parent in pretty much the same way. If she did something with her child I didn't like, I'd have set ground rules early on.

I have to say, her first response seemed genuine. She only got defensive over the brat thing. I know 6 year olds can get things mixed up sometimes. Maybe the ball hit her, or another child did and she thought it was her aunt? Our daughter is five, and she frequently,tells me about things that have happened but when I drill down on. to it, she has misunderstood the situation. She is still convinced that one of the nursery staff broke her leg but we know for sure that definitely didn't happen. I'm not saying your daughter is deliberately lying about it, just that to children they can draw conclusions that aren't accurate. I don't think it's worth falling out over. She knows your feelings on it now, if it happens again, then is the time to make a bigger deal about it.


----------



## Cariad_x

I tell off my nephew if required as he has a tendency to try and hit my son or deliberately take toys away from him that he's playing with. However that being said I would NEVER tell him that he was a brat nor would I hit him. I don't think it's appropriate language towards a child and there are other ways to discipline children.


----------

